# In Memory of Corporal Jamie Murphy



## the patriot (27 Jan 2004)

Fellow Infanteers,

It is with great sadness that I have learned today of the death of one of our comrades.  Corporal Jamie Murphy of the 3rd Battalion, Royal Canadian Regiment was killed while on patrol in Afghanistan.  My deepest and most sincere condolences to Jamie‘s family and friends.  Furthermore I wish a speedy recovery to the three soldiers that were injured in the attack by the suicide bomber.  Corporal Jamie Murphy, you have served your regiment with pride.  Pro Patria.

-the patriot-


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (27 Jan 2004)

amen


----------



## kaspacanada (27 Jan 2004)

here‘s to the tears, here‘s to the years
won‘t ever forget fallen infanteers


----------



## Pte_Martin (27 Jan 2004)

let us never forget the sacrifice he made for our country


----------



## TIGER (27 Jan 2004)

Let us never forget Corporal Jamie Murphy


----------



## Slim (28 Jan 2004)

End ex...Roger out.


----------



## Danny (28 Jan 2004)

May he rest in peace.


----------



## Yeoman (28 Jan 2004)

have a good one


----------



## leopard11 (28 Jan 2004)

http://3rcrparacoy.homestead.com/AFGHANfallen.html 
~Lest We Forget~


----------



## Bulvyn (29 Jan 2004)

May you never be forgotten. Rest in Peace.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (29 Jan 2004)

RIP


----------



## Benoit (31 Jan 2004)

He died with pride, He died serving his country, He died making this world a better place. He will not be forgotten


----------



## patrick666 (31 Jan 2004)

rip cpl. murphy -- may angels lead you in. 

here‘s to the recovery of the 3 injured soldiers.

it makes me really proud to be canadian when i see this. the fact that we don‘t let even 1 death go unnoticed and the proper respects are given by everyone from federal government to average joe. 

strong, proud.


----------



## pte anthony (31 Jan 2004)

I am sad to say I never knew the great man. But I will never forget his name and his sacrifice. My heart goes out to his family and friends.

REST IN PEACE CPL. JAMIE MURPHY MAY GOD SMILE ON YOU AS HE OPENS THE GATE.


----------



## portcullisguy (1 Feb 2004)

I hope I am able to put in half the spirit and dedication, and help half as many people in my life as Cpl Murphy did in his.

Dileas.


----------



## rcrman (6 Feb 2004)

Knew Cpl. Murphy in  1st BN. You will not be forgotten buddy. I will always remember the party‘s in the Shacks and the good times had by all when you were in a room. Good to have served with you in Kosovo. 

Pro Patria.


----------



## KeV (6 Feb 2004)

Rest in peace and may your family and fellow Canadians never forget you.


----------



## CF_MacAulay (12 Feb 2004)

I dont really know what to say, but may he rest in peace...but this is why we do what we do...its the reason all of us are interested in the military..is to stop this from happening to innocent people...im sure Cpl.Murphy knew that...just as every soldier knows that...but may all our well wishes go out to Cpl. Murphys family..


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Feb 2004)

May he never be forgotten, and to those other 3 guys and all the force in afghanistan just hold on...
Too bad these forums dont allow music
"Last Post" would have been playing.


----------



## armyguy916 (7 Jun 2004)

My you rest in peace.  You helped make a difference to the world today.
Spem Reduxit (Hope Restored)


----------

